# Houston, TX - Hedgehog Heaven?



## doctorwotwot (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi all! I am hoping to adopt my first hedgehog in a few months time, so I have been looking into various breeders in my area. Currently, I am most interested in Hedgehog Heaven, in Katy (https://www.hedgehogheaventx.com/), as they seem to have pretty ethical policies and good care information on their site, especially compared to many of the other options nearby. However, I have not been able to find very much in the way of reviews on them, and I wanted to do more thorough research before jumping onto their waiting list.

Has anyone had experience with adopting from Hedgehog Heaven? Would you say that they are a dependable breeder?


----------



## Luna012 (Oct 5, 2015)

I know this is a post from a few years ago but I was researching here and came across this post and I wanted to give my thoughts about Hedgehog Heaven. I got my hedgehog from Hedgehog Heaven a year ago and Kimberly was WONDERFUL. She communicated with me throughout the whole process and I couldn't be happier with my baby! He is so sweet and social!  I did a crap ton of research on breeders and I agree that they seemed like the most ethical breeder from what I could find in Texas. I know that they moved to Alabama, but she has transport options available (that's what I did). I didn't feel comfortable with any other breeder that I found so I went with the transport option to get a hedgehog from them (and I'm glad a did!). I live in San Antonio, Texas and the transporters drove my hedgie from Alabama to me. She doesn't do air flights, only transporters to physically drive the hedgehogs and they took care of my boy through his travels to me. I think she also transports herself to Houston in December. I love how she cares about every hedgehog and I am able to text or email her whenever with questions, even a year later! She has a Facebook page with reviews and an Instagram page that I follow as well. Anyways, I hope you found a hedgehog! I just wanted to give my review on Hedgehog Heaven to help anyone considering them!


----------

